# Citizen Diver's



## MIKE

Hi,

Here's my latest E-bay "cheapie" a rather splendid diver's watch. It's quite unmarked and the only fault is the bezel is a little loose but for Â£30 who's complaining.







I even get a Japanese day wheel a first for me









Now if this was a Seiko I'm sure it would have doubled that amount, so why is it the Seiko's are so popular, compared to the Citizens. We see plenty of them here, whole collection's some times but little reference to the equivilant Citizen auto diver's watches.

Any thoughts on the Citizen diver's welcomed









MIKE..


----------



## bry1975

Mike,

Does the bezel ratchet mech seem loose or is it something else like the bezel gasket?

If it's the ratchet mech, you could adjust it.

Nice watch by the way.

Regards

Bry



MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's my latest E-bay "cheapie" a rather splendid diver's watch. It's quite unmarked and the only fault is the bezel is a little loose but for Â£30 who's complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even get a Japanese day wheel a first for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this was a Seiko I'm sure it would have doubled that amount, so why is it the Seiko's are so popular, compared to the Citizens. We see plenty of them here, whole collection's some times but little reference to the equivilant Citizen auto diver's watches.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Citizen diver's welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## MIKE

Thanks Bryan,

If I try and adjust it, it will end up parting company with the watch
















I can live with it, it's not as if I go diving









MIKE..


----------



## Stan

I agree Mike, for some reason Citizen don't seem to be as well loved as Seiko.

My Citizen 7 never missed a beat so they have one fan here. I would not object to owning a few more.









Nice watch and a bit of a bargain to boot.


----------



## DavidH

That is a good question Mike, every bit as good and better because you can wind them up.

Maybe it is time for me to have a flutter again.


----------



## Guest

The modern Citizen divers are every bit as good as the Seikos IMO its just that they don't have the pedigree of Seiko with their long line of divers which is what makes people collect them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Colin made an interesting comment recently.....

Quote Nalu March 21.....

"I keep trying to tell people that most recreational divers wear Citizen Promasters. The basic models can serve as backup depth guages while the most advanced are Nitrox computers.

Seikos are the province of desk divers, sorry to say. I don't believe I've ever seen someone dive a Seiko (other than one person with the wrist-top computer model) in 25 years of militaryand recreational diving."

I admit I don`t know the diving scene ( I can`t even swim














) but for some reason I`d always thought it was the other way round.







Thinking about it I can`t even explain why I thought Seiko were more popular with divers then Citizen I must have got the idea from somewhere


----------



## jasonm

I think I can clear up the confusion Mac, What Colin and I were refering to was the Promaster _Aqualand_ range of watches like mine in the right of this pic, these are the ones that act as dive logs with depth guages etc...

Most of Citizens divers are Promasters of some sort but these are the 'tool' divers most people wear allong with computers...Its funny really, dive watches have never been as popular, with new models out with all sorts of claims for depth, oil filled etc but no diver would be without a computer that cost a few hundred quid rather that a 1000Â£+ dive watch


----------



## pg tips

that green fish bottom left bears a striking resembelance to the 710!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> that green fish bottom left bears a striking resembelance to the 710!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


So Paul just how long have you had this death wish


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> I think I can clear up the confusion Mac, What Colin and I were refering to was the Promaster _Aqualand_ range of watches like mine in the right of this pic, these are the ones that act as dive logs with depth guages etc...
> 
> Most of Citizens divers are Promasters of some sort but these are the 'tool' divers most people wear allong with computers...Its funny really, dive watches have never been as popular, with new models out with all sorts of claims for depth, oil filled etc but no diver would be without a computer that cost a few hundred quid rather that a 1000Â£+ dive watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Aaaah! it all makes perfect sense now. I bet you don`t get many desk divers wearing Aqualands or dive computers especially not the Sunnito







( I presume they do also tell the time














)


----------



## jasonm

They do Mac









The Suuntos 64mm x 30mm so I find it difficult to get it under my shirt cuff









Summers almost here so short sleaved shirts at the ready and I can wear it
















Appologies to Mike for the topic hijack


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> that green fish bottom left bears a striking resembelance to the 710!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Man in pub said to his pal....................Do you know the difference between my wife and a pilchard?

Pal says...............no!

Man says................One is fat, oily and greasy with bulging eyes......and the other is a fish!!


----------



## pauluspaolo

I like Citizen divers. I've had two automatics - one modern and one vintage. I customised the modern one and sold it (to Mike I think!) and kept the other one which I have no intention of ever selling - it's a 150m auto and an absolutely belting watch. Also I've just bought one like Mikes (but with black bezel) and I'm looking forward to getting it - it looks a great watch









The other Citizens I have are eco-drives (apart from a mechanical alarm which no one wants







) and I'm going to try and sell some of those


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Paul is your 150m diver like this? Mine is in as bad a condition as it looks unfortunately I`ve been told it can`t be repaired as the dial mounts are broken









keeps going though, tough as old boots







Would like to get another sometime


----------



## MIKE

pauluspaolo said:


> I customised the modern one and sold it (to Mike I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Paul, you have forgotten me already


















Both these Citizens are great watches, as good as the Seiko 007 I own, just not as big, indeed if I am honest they are far more comfortable to ware









MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo

mach 0.0013137 - mine's just like that and not really in any better condition. Still runs well though and I'm happy with it's lived in looks - shows that it's been worn a lot and not pampered









Sorry Mike how could I forget you (I'm fickle like that)














- did you sell the MOD dialled Vostok??


----------



## MIKE

pauluspaolo said:


> Sorry Mike how could I forget you (I'm fickle like that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - did you sell the MOD dialled Vostok??
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


NO







I had some one quite excited that it was up for sale last weekend, aparently he had contacted you about making him one, the same but you could not get a dial.

I sent him my postal address so he could send a cheque but I have not heard a thing since









So it's still for sale, untill the cheque drops through the letter box.

MIKE.


----------



## julian

I've had a lt of Citizen divers .Main complaint is poor lume followed by slightly loose bezels making the watch feel cheap .The autos have been more accurate (unadjusted) than the Seiko autos and the fact that the movements can be wound is very useful to me as I don't have a winder .

The best models for lume I have found to be the Eco 200m diver ,now 300m I believe, ,this model also has a very strong case,also the 200m auto titanium diver with the knurled winder at 8 -very nice watch. Some have the annoying feature of bright hands and dim markers .

I've also had some of the eco mdels with lumed arabics but they didn't glow either ..I have heard that the more expensive models are better in this respect.


----------



## julian

BTW I like the look of Mike's watch very much .What kind of dial is that Mike? .Does it have SL ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Julian I`ve got 3 other Citizens in addition to the 150m Divers above.

The lume on my Eco-zilla is the best







with my Blue Eagle athough not as bright still very good throughout the night.

The 150 is poor but then its approx 30 years old, my other one a Promaster Military auto seen here has very poor lume and has the same annoying large difference between the hands and numerals I still like it though







.


----------



## gregor

I never had any seiko or even any other diver,

But I do have this:










Solid, accurate, and goodlooking!









Maybe not meant as a dive watch, since it has no bezel, but with a screwdown crown and water resistant up to 200 meters it could do the job.

I would recommend this watch to anybody!

Cheers,

Gregor


----------



## pauluspaolo

I used to have a similar watch to that Gregor, mine had the same case and dial but also a gmt hand - the lume on this one was good and I agree with you about the solidity of the thing - a very nice watch indeed


----------



## bry1975

Intereresting Citizen Mach







She really could do with a Refurb, lol Health spa. Have you got any ideas with regards this?

I'm tempted to get a Citz auto diver again, can't seem to find any interesting ones tho.

Hey Guys







does Ray Mears where a Citizen Tough?

Regards

Bry



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Paul is your 150m diver like this? Mine is in as bad a condition as it looks unfortunately I`ve been told it can`t be repaired as the dial mounts are broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps going though, tough as old boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to get another sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## bry1975

Mike,

How's the satin finish keeping up?









Regards

Bry


----------



## johnbaz

hey mach

a.g. thomas sells self adhesive dial feet in two sizes,mens and womens and are very inexpensive-that is if you feel up to a bit of diy

regards john


----------



## jasonm

Ive got a couple of sheets of dial stickers if you want a couple.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Are you guys saying my Citizen 150 Diver can be fixed







How do I go about it?







I don`t want the old girl tarted up just given a service a new crystal and some TLC but have been told its not possible


----------



## pauluspaolo

Mach - you mentioned earlier that the dial feet were broken. Does the dial move a lot then when you wear the watch or wind it? I would've though that this would be an easy fix for any competent watch repairer. I've successfully fitted dials to watches with small pieces of double sided sticky tape. As for a new crystal I've no idea if they are available (maybe Roy knows) but if crystals aren't available then maybe a decent second hand one could be fitted, failing that Bryan (Bry1975) can maybe polish it for you - he transformed the crystal on one of my Seiko 5's (there's a before and after picture of it somewhere in the Japanese watches section I think).

Hope this helps


----------



## bry1975

Yes Paul,

The Citizen's Mineral lense, looks workable, would be merely a matter of me using my special Set up







She would look totally transformed. Yes sticky double sided tape or replacement dial feet shouldn't be a problem.

I could transform the case to have a appearance like that of Mike's, a fine satin finish, or a much coarser finish.

Regards

Bry


----------



## MIKE

bry1975 said:


> Mike,
> 
> How's the satin finish keeping up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's fine bryan, with Pauls mods' it makes for great looking "tool watch"

I can't wait to see "my commision" with you, when you have finished doing "your stuff"









MIKE...


----------



## MIKE

julian said:


> BTW I like the look of Mike's watch very much .What kind of dial is that Mike? .Does it have SL ?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Julian,

It's a MOD style dial, originaly from our very own Roy, used on his first RLT divers watches from several years ago.

If you like the style, there is a very cheap Vostok with the same dial in the Sales section







also made by Paul.

As for SL, I don't know, but it no longer glows very bright or for long.

MIKE..


----------



## bry1975

Mike,

I'll have the Miller set up tomo, I've got a practise piece for the set up, shouldn't be any trouble, providing the end pieces fill the lugs well









Regards

Bry



MIKE said:


> julian said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I like the look of Mike's watch very much .What kind of dial is that Mike? .Does it have SL ?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Julian,
> 
> It's a MOD style dial, originaly from our very own Roy, used on his first RLT divers watches from several years ago.
> 
> If you like the style, there is a very cheap Vostok with the same dial in the Sales section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also made by Paul.
> 
> As for SL, I don't know, but it no longer glows very bright or for long.
> 
> MIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## MIKE

bry1975 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll have the Miller set up tomo, I've got a practise piece for the set up, shouldn't be any trouble, providing the end pieces fill the lugs well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bry










And it all seemed so easy when I first contacted you, a little rub with the file and whip it into the bead blaster 10 minuets later.............sorted









Regards

Mike.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Returned from work done my washing







found your comments ok I`ll see if I can answer your questions/comments

No the dial itself doesn`t move at all although the chapter ring (?)does.

My repairer told me the dial mounts or stems were broken I`m not sure which he said just remember him saying the watch was therefore unrepairable







.

If there is a solution to the problem I`d like to know but would not attempt DIY







as despite years of trying I`m mechanically inept, and find working on fiddly little things physically painful (damn joints







) and psychologically very stressful









Therefore would need to find a repairer willing to do the job, and if that could be done I would like to get the crystal `Improved`.

Unless I could get anything done about the state of the bezel I`m not sure it would be worth improving the case.

Your suggestions and comments on how to help this old girl would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bry1975

Yo Mach,

I could either refurb the Mineral lense, usually close to 99%, very good really. Or Roy could try and source you a new crystal. With the Bezel insert, you could contact a few guys who, can make them or try and find a replacement, or you could have the insert modified, that's the easiest option. The casework could be polished or satin finished etc, even brushed.

Hope this helps

Bry


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bry1975 said:


> Yo Mach,
> 
> I could either refurb the Mineral lense, usually close to 99%, very good really.Â Or Roy could try and source you a new crystal.Â With the Bezel insert, you could contact a few guys who, can make them or try and find a replacement, or you could have the insert modified, that's the easiest option.Â The casework could be polished or satin finished etc, even brushed.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks Bry, if it is possible to get it serviced/repaired I think I`ll follow your suggestions.









I think what I need to do is try a different repairer to my present one. Birstall Jewellers seem to be ok maybe I`ll ask them to tell me exactly what is wrong with the old girls mechanism mounts then go on from there. Maybe get them to sort out the mechanics and someone else the case and crystal







.

I really would like to get the watched sorted. I first saw it in a junk shop 14 years ago and loved it







despite the price Â£55









I wore it pretty much continously 24hrs a day for the next 10 years whilest, gardening, DIY, repairing (butchering more like) cars and motorcycles, bathing etc ( I did take it off for _other_ activities







, women can be so fussy sometimes







)

Anyway will have to wait a bit though as have money allocated with a certain Mr. Taylor for a 69 and 17









Thanks again everybody for your suggestions


----------



## bry1975

Mach, If you need someone to refurb the crystal, I'll do it no problem just worked on about 4-5 this week, I'm about to refurb one right now. It's then onto Sapphire work
















If the movement is shot, you should beable to find a suitable donor watch.

Regards

Bry



mach 0.0013137 said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Mach,
> 
> I could either refurb the Mineral lense, usually close to 99%, very good really. Or Roy could try and source you a new crystal. With the Bezel insert, you could contact a few guys who, can make them or try and find a replacement, or you could have the insert modified, that's the easiest option. The casework could be polished or satin finished etc, even brushed.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bry, if it is possible to get it serviced/repaired I think I`ll follow your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what I need to do is try a different repairer to my present one. Birstall Jewellers seem to be ok maybe I`ll ask them to tell me exactly what is wrong with the old girls mechanism mounts then go on from there. Maybe get them to sort out the mechanics and someone else the case and crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I really would like to get the watched sorted. I first saw it in a junk shop 14 years ago and loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite the price Â£55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore it pretty much continously 24hrs a day for the next 10 years whilest, gardening, DIY, repairing (butchering more like) cars and motorcycles, bathing etc ( I did take it off for _other_ activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , women can be so fussy sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyway will have to wait a bit though as have money allocated with a certain Mr. Taylor for a 69 and 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everybody for your suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bry1975 said:


> Mach, If you need someone to refurb the crystal, I'll do it no problem just worked on about 4-5 this week, I'm about to refurb one right now. It's then onto Sapphire work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the movement is shot, you should beable to find a suitable donor watch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks Bry I`ll remember that, re the movement it seems to run ok (as it has for last 14 years) but 1 minute fast since yesterday









I do need to find out what really is wrong with the movement







but as you say I don`t think it would be too hard to replace if need arises, hardly a_ rare_ model


----------

